# HT20 hydrostatic not responding



## cyandod (Nov 20, 2012)

I've had this CUT for about 2 years now and it continues to beat me in the game of keeping it functioning.

(little summary of the last episode)
I replaced the input shaft last winter and a few months ago the drive shaft sheared the key and ate up the rear yoke as it bounced around. So I basically built a new yoke out of the old and new one with a lot of sawing and a little welding. Anyway it's perfect.. but with such tight tolerances it took some light tapping to seat it over the key. After 10 hours of that of garageneering, she fired right up.. I taunt the tractor declaring my superiority of it, and she dies. The old faithful engine, that aside from a loose wire and a bad condenser hasn't failed me. A lot of trouble shooting later, fuel, plugs, points, compression, wires, and around again, turned out to be air in the fuel line. 

So with some exaggerated hip thrust I again taunt the tractor. Shut it down and went to clear all the branches from the yard so I could finally chop leaves and put the bucket back on. I come back to a dead charger.. (i loose voltage somewhere as it sits) 

After a subaru jump, finally, I hop on and try to raise the deck only to find it is not responding. Then neither forward or reverse responds at all. No hydro response what-so-ever. What what what?! Tractor taunts back.

I'm at a loss. Right off I'm assuming that wrestling the yoke on perhaps pushed the input shaft in slightly, possibly jamming something.. But I didnt hear any unusual noise or pain while running. The input shaft is rotating, seemingly smooth. I opened and closed the freewheel valve.. but we towed it back to my garage 100 feet when the yoke broke, without remembering to put it into freewheel, not sure if that can damage something. I did try letting it run for awhile to warm up as well.

I'd appreciate any help. All I can think to do now is take it apart, but I'd like to avoid cutting those gaskets again if I'm just overlooking something stupid.

Thanks,

James


----------

